# Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich



## mistfliege (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass Ihr uns mit unserem Teich hier helfen könnt.

Wir haben seit letztes Jahr einen kleinen Miniteich von 1 x 1m gegraben, es war schon fast im Herbst. Dieses Jahr haben mehr Pflanzen eingepflanz, eine Solarpumpe von Esotec eingebaut, das Wasser wird damit hochgesprudelt und gleichzeitig in ein kleines Filterbecken geleitet, dass wir mit natürlichem Filterstein (Hab den Namen vergessen, sind so grüne Steinchen) ausgelegt haben. 
Das Problem: Erst mal ist der Teich sehr klein. Zweitens steht ne riesen Tanne drüber, die Nadeln fische ich jeden zweiten Tag mit dem Netz heraus. 

Das Wasser wurde halb ausgewechselt, es ist nämlich eine Brühe. Zwischenzeitlich war es besser, hat sich dann wieder verschlechtert. __ Frösche gibt´s nun auch. 
Die Waserflöhe die ich zur Reinigung testweise reingesetzt habe sind nach ein paar Tagen eingegangen. Das Wasser riecht momentan wieder etwas.

Wir hatten vor Wochen festgestellt, das die Pumpe furchtbar stank. Ich kann es nicht beschreiben. Vielleicht ähnlich wie Ammoniak? Ich konnte es nicht zuschreiben, ob natürlich oder chemisch. Ich dachte an ein Schmieröl an der Pumpe? Ich bin übrigens die Freundin und der Teich ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Ich hatte Zweifel die Pumpe wieder rein zusetzen, mein Freund meinte, das ginge schon. Ich habs dann vergessen.

Eben war ich wieder am Teich zu gange, wollte das Wasser auswechseln und den SChlamm holen, hab den Schlauch an der falschen Stelle rausgezogen. Ich wollte eigentlich das Ende aus dem Filterbecken holen ... Plötzlich waren da überall so weiße Fleicken. Wie Öl oder so. Ich bin ganz entsetzt und ärgere mich furchtbar! Was kann das sein? Ich krieg nen Föhn, wenn´s tatsächlich so was wie Öl von der Pumpe ist. Habt Ihr ´ne Idee?

ÜBerhaupt bin ich mit dem Teich am verzweifeln. Gibt´s ne andere Möglichkeit den Teich sauber zu halten, ohne ihn zuzuschütten? Ich weiß, er ist eigentlich viel zu klein und die Pumpe und das Filterbecken reichen einfach nciht. Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass der Schlamm einmal im Jahr raus muss. Das machen ich gleich.

Bin auf Antworten gespannt.

Vielen Dank!
Sarah


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo und mach auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Fotos, damit man sich vorstellen kann, was da los ist! So ist das schwer zu beurteilen!


----------



## Patrick K (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Sahra
erstmal :willkommen
Mach am besten Fotos von allem, wie soll einer wissen, was das für Flecken sein sollen?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## mistfliege (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Vielen Dank für Eure raschen Antworten!

[/ATTACH]

So da sind die Bilder, hoffe, es hat funktioniert. Auf dem einen, habe ich versucht die Flecken zu fotographieren, hab die Pumpe jetzt raus, die Pflanzen rausgeholt und versuche den Schlamm hochzuholen, der sich unter dem Kies verbirgt. Übrigens, ich denke es kommt von der Pumpe. Als sie noch drin war und ich dabei war, den Schlamm hochzuholen, kamen so kleine flecken, die sich bewegte, als wenn sich etwas im Wasser auflöst. Jetzt hat das aufgehört. Was mag das nur sein?
Auf dem anderen Foto ist das Filterbecken. Sieht alles sehr schlimm aus, bin grad dabei. Ich hoffe ja inständig, dass es nichts schlimmes ist. Jemand ne Idee, wie man den Schlamm am besten hocholt? Ich hab nur nen Spaten und den Kescher. Es stinkt übrigens extrem.


----------



## mistfliege (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Yo, hab den ganzen Teich leer gemacht und habe einen schmierigen Film auf den Nägeln. Also auf den Fotos sieht man es nicht so gut, aber das Zeug schimmert bunt. Also es scheint tatsächich eine Öl-Verunreinigung zu sein. Habb echt nen Föhn und es war eine unglaubtliche Arbeit den Teich einigermaßen sauber zu kriegen.


----------



## elkop (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

khamhaut??? ihr fachleute???


----------



## Gladiator (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

sieht ned wirklich sauber aus das wasser...

hast du ein paar pflanzen drin, wo das wasser auch säubern sollten?

und vieleicht nen gesamtfoto von oben, und vieleicht noch mit der tanne drauf, sie siehts komisch aus, nicht wie ein teich^^ eher wie ne halbe pfütze


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Ja Pflanzen sind drin, wie Ihr seht, sieht er jetzt wieder ganz anders aus. Ich habe gestern das ganze Wasser bei Wind und Regen ausgewechselt. Er ist noch nicht wieder ganz hergestellt. Die Pumpe haben wir draußen gelassen. Und wie man sieht, ist schon wieder lauter Zeug rein geweht, dass ich gleich wieder rausfischen werden.  Man sieht, es ist eher ein Hexentümpel auf ´nem Hügel. War vielleicht ne sch* Idee ...  Die Tanne weht alles zu, aber mit dem Kescher gehts ganz gut. Nur habe ich ANgst, dass sich trotzdem durch die Nadeln zu schnell viel Unrat auf dem Boden bildet. Gestern war das ein absoluter Gestank, als ich das meiste Wasser abgepumpt hatte...

Werde mich nach der Kammhaut erkundigen. Man kann die bunten Flecken auf den Fotos leider kaum sehen. 

So jetzt muss ich wieder raus. Wenn das Wetter doch wenigstensn sonnig wäre.:beten Der Sommer ist eine Katastrophe im Norden!


----------



## Gladiator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Oha die Nadeln überall...

also ich glaube die sind schon nicht so super für den teich..

kannst ja Dächlein bauen darüber, dass nicht gerade alle nadeln reinfallen..


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber dann evt. weniger Sonne rein. Was ist mit diesem bunten Film auf dem Wasser? Der war auch auf dem "Schlick", den ich gestern rausageholt habe. Ist es möglich, dass Schmierfette oder Öle aus der Pumpe auslaufen? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

hast du ne seerose im teich? wenn man beispielsweise ein marodes blatt abzupft, sondert sie auch ein zeugs ab, was sich dann so schlierig abzeichnet


----------



## Connemara (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch gelöste ätherische Öle aus den Nadeln oder anderen Bestandteilen der __ Tannen sind! Gerade Nadelbäume haben davon ja jede Menge (darum werden sie ja so gerne für Bäder und ähnliches verwendet).


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Mmh, dass ist beides sehr interessant. Ja, wir haben tatsächlich eine Seerose. Sie war sogar etwas angegammelt, allerdings erinnere ich mich, dass ich sie wegen dem Film schon damals nicht einpflanzen wollte, hab´s dann aber doch getan. Wie ich gestern feststellte, gehts ihr wieder gut, sie wächst und müffelt nicht mehr so unangenehm. Ist aber noch keine Blüte, sondern ein Stumpf. 

Und das mit den Tannennadeln ist auch ein Punkt. Auch wenn der Film so bunt schillert? Müsste hier in der Schüssel mal so ein ätherisches Öl auf Wasser träufeln um es zu vergleichen.


----------



## Connemara (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*



mistfliege schrieb:


> Und das mit den Tannennadeln ist auch ein Punkt. Auch wenn der Film so bunt schillert? Müsste hier in der Schüssel mal so ein ätherisches Öl auf Wasser träufeln um es zu vergleichen.




Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das pure Öl der Nadeln bunt schillert...besonders wenn Bestandteile der Tanne länger im Wasser liegen! Der Film von der Seerose verschwindet nach einer Weile wieder.


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Ja, die Nadeln sickern auf den Grund und der Schlick hatte ja auch so einen Film, das wäre echt ne Möglichkeit. Wir kamen auf die Idee mit der Pumpe, weil sie von Anfang nciht so 100% lief wie sie sollte. Sie stand auf dem Keisboden und einmal hat sich ein Stein drin verfangen, obwohl die Löcher echt so winzig sind, es war uns ein Rätsel, wie der da rein gekommen ist.  MEin Freund musste das aufmachen um den Stein zu entfernen und dabei stellten wir fest, dass sie so unangenehm roch und er so einen klebrigen Film auf den Fingern hatte. Das war auch dieser seltsame GEruch, den ich gestern beschrieben habe. Seit dem machte ich mir Sorgen um den Teich. Gestern als immer mehr Wasser abgepumpt wurde, die Pumpe irgendwann umkippte und ich versuchte sie rauszufischen, lösten sich halt wieder so Teilchen von ich weiß nicht woher und lösten sich im Wasser wie ein Granulat auf und bildeten am Ende diesen Film. Der Gestand kann natürlich von der allgemeinen Verunreinigung kommen. Das Wasser war echt super dreckig, man konnte nicht mehr auf den Grund gucken. Wir müssen eifnach einen passenden Filter dazu kaufen, das geht so nicht!


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

und packt die pflanzen aus den körben raus und setzt sie ohne erde in das substrat! schade, dass ihr keine gscheite sumpfzone habt, ein paar pflanzis mehr würde eurer wasserqualität auch sehr gut tun :?


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Eine gescheite Sumpfzone? Wie wäre das? Ich wußte nicht, dass man die Pflanzen aus den Körben packen kann, wenn kein natürlicher Boden vorhanden ist. Dass mach ich liebend gerne! Sieht doch bescheuert aus. Uns wurde das so empfohlen.


----------



## Gladiator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Meine Sumpfzone mit __ Wollgras beplanzt habe ich aus sand (feinem kiesel) 

funktioniert super, wachsen ganz normal


----------



## mistfliege (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Das __ Wollgras haben wir auch, leider sind die kaum gewachsen, am Ende sind die Wollbüschel so lang gewesen, dass sie ins Wasser gekippt sind. Sie sind immer noch da, allerdings auch im Kübel. Unser Problem war nämlich folgendes wegem dem bewachsen:
Ich hatte diese Idee mit dem Teich, hab ihn dann ausgehoben, aber keine wirkliche Ahnung gehabt, ausserdem ist er so klein, ich konnte kaum Stufen bilden (Oder besser gesagt mein Freund, irgendwie hab ich das mit dem Gefälle nicht mehr hinbekommen) Deswegen war es so schwierig bis unmöglich die Folie mit Kies abzudecken. Der Kies rutscht also immer in die Mitte ab. Gib´s ne andere Möglichkeit den Boden irgendwie zu bewuchern? Meine vier oder fünf Pflanzen sind anscheinend nicht genug. Ich habe da so ein Gewächs gekauft, das sieht aus wie Gras, weiß den Namen leidern icht mehr. kann man sowas auslegen, wie zum Beispiel __ Moos-Stücke oder Grasstücke, die man kaufen kann? Würde das den Boden von selbst zuwuchern? 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Platz und die Größe und Tiefe einfach Mist sind. Gestern schlug mein Freund vor, den Teich woanders hin zusetzen. Ich wollte ihn eigentlich erst nicht auf dem Hügel haben, aber er wollte den Garten nicht dafür hergeben. Jetzt, wo er sieht, wie ich mich darum kümmere und wegen jedem Frosch ausflippe, der da ist, sieht er das wohl anders


----------



## Gladiator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

du könntest ja noch immer so stufen machen... nur hast du dann noch weniger freie fläche im teich.

also dort wo du eine stufe willst, grosse steine hin und dahinter mit kies und so zeugs auffüllen.. dann hat so angebaute ebene, wo du bepflanzen kannst.


oder du buddelst den teich zu und dann buddelst wo anders wieder ein loch, nur grösser und mit stufen und allem wo du willst


----------



## mistfliege (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Gladiator,

ja, das werde ich wohl so machen. Wir haben  noch Steine und der Keis kostet nicht viel. Ich schätze, ich kann dann auch noch weitere Pflanzen in den Kiesboden reinlegen oder? Bisher haben wir sie im Korb auf den Boden gelassen oder mit Steinen am Rand befestigt.


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

wenn du kein lehm/sandgemisch hast oder bekommst, kauf einfach im baumarkt nen sack sandkastensand. der ist lehmhaltig (sonst würde kuchen backen nicht gehen  ).
da setzt du die pflanzen (ohne erde dran!!) rein und beschwerst es mit deinem kies et voilà, pflanzen ohne körbe, funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## mistfliege (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Katja,
das ist auf jeden Fall eine super Idee, das werden wir so machen. oki
Wobei, mir fällt grade ein, wenn bereits Wasser drin ist? Das hätte man wohl vorher machen sollen oder?


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

das geht auch so, gibt durch den sand eine leichte wassertrübung, die sich aber ruckzuck auch wieder legt, also am nächsten tag ist alles wie neu


----------



## mistfliege (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo an alle, wir haben den Hersteller von der Teichpumpe angerufen und es ist ausgeschlossen, dass irgendwo ein Öl oder Schmiermittel verwendet wird, also konnte der Ölfilm nicht von der Pumpe stammen.

Jetzt noch mal ne andere Frage: Habe die Erde und den Kies einer Aldi Pflanze auf den Grund mit dazu gekippt, in der Hoffnung, die Pflanze einpflanzen zu können, weil wir grad noch zu wenig Kies hatten. Ich dachte, die Erde senkt sich ab, aber seit drei Tagen ist das Wasser hell trüb. Ganz ehrlich! Ich bin so ein blutiger Anfänger. Hatte das Wasser grade komplett ausgewechselt. Total ärgerlich! Die Pflanze war natürlich eine Teichpflanze. Ach ja, wir spielen mit dem Gedanken uns den Filter für die Pumpe zuzulegen, allerdings ist unser Tümpel so klein, da ist der Filter proportional eigentlich zu groß... Naja, es macht wahrscheinilch immer Sinn, einen Filter zu haben, unser  Filterbecken mit diesen Spezialsteinen (hab den Namen vergessen) bringst anscheinend nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Menge, die durchläuft.
Bis später!


----------



## rumbalotte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Sarah,

wenn ich mir die Umgebung des Teiches angucke, dann drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass bei starkem Regen Erde und massenweise Tannennadeln in den Teich geschwemmt werden.
Wenn dies der Fall ist, hast Du ein Problem: Nährstoffeintrag.

Stelle sicher, dass keine Erde etc. aus der Umgebung in den Teich kommt und setze massig Unterwasser- / Schwimmpflanzen ein, die sind unbedingt nötig für gute Wasserqualität.

...und entferne vor dem Einsetzen anderer Pflanzen zwingend die Erde und setze sie, wie oben schon genannt, direkt in ein Sand/Lehmgemisch bzw. Spielsand.


----------



## mistfliege (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo Rumbalotte,
das klingt einleuchtend, wird gemacht! Es ist ja auch so, das sehr viele Tannenadeln etc. reinfallen. Macht da ein Filter noch Sinn? WEnn wir sowieo demnächst mehr Pflanzen rein setzen müssen???? Ooo je, ich freu mcih schon aufs abpumpen. Ich hole das Zeug jeden Tag heraus, aber es lässt sich ja wohl nicht verhindern, dass es sich in der Zwischenzeit absetzt. Vor allem wenns windig ist, fliegt alles nur so in den Teich. Manchmal denke ich echt, wir sollten das Loch zumachen und woanders den Teich buddeln, aber jetzt haben sich schon zwei __ Frösche angesiedelt und da freu ich mich so wahnsinnig drüber.


----------



## rumbalotte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hi Sarah,

ich habe einen reinen Pflanzenteich ohne Fische und  auch keinen Filter, dafür aber mächtig viele Unterwasser- Schwimmpflanzen.

Wasser ist glasklar, bis auf einige wenige Fadenalgen.

Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Garten, vielleicht kann man einen anderen Platz aussuchen.
Wenn ihr woanders einen neuen Teich anlegt denke ich, dass das für den Frosch sicherlich nicht das Problem ist - wenn da nicht eine stark befahrene Strasse zwischen altem und neuen Teich ist


----------



## mistfliege (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Es gibt bestimmt noch einen Platz knapp unter einem Apfelbaum, oder eine andere freie Stelle. Wär ja doof, wieder alles auszuheben, aber wenns nicht anders geht. Zumal ich den Teich auf einem Hügel gebuddelt habe. Wir werden es erst mal mit den Pflanzen probieren, ich werd das noch mal mit meinem Freund besprechen mit der Teichstelle.

 Was heißt "mächtig viele Pflanzen" bei dir? Wieviel Platz geht von Deinem Grund für die Pflanzen weg? Knapp die Hälfte? Egal, das ist alles Käse, vielleicht besorg ich schon am WE neue Pflanzen. Bis jetzt sind es erst vier Stück. Auf jeden FAll macht es dann auch zeitglich mit dem Sandkastensand Sinn!


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Hallo,

mein technikloser Teich steht auch direkt unter zwei Riesenfichten. Natürlich fallen ständig Nadeln und Zapfen hinein Allerdings habe ich noch nie eine Beinträchtigung der Wasserqualität dadurch feststellen können. 
Wenn ihr keine Fische in eurem Teich habt, braucht ihr auch keinen Filter. Was ihr braucht ist Geduld und ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen. Nur kein Hau-Ruck-Verfahren
Hört sich sicherlich etwas seltsam an: aber wartet mal ein Jahr ab (oder vielleicht auch zweí).
petra


----------



## mistfliege (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teichneulinge haben große Probleme mit Miniteich*

Ok, Ihr habt mich überzeugt, der Filter wäre sowieso so zu mächtig. Thema erledigt!
Vielen dank für alle Eure hilfreichen Antworten


----------

